
Twitter CFO's Ascent Creates New Power Center - peterkrieg
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/twitter-cfos-ascent-creates-new-power-center-20150614-00067
======
mathattack
As a total outsider basing this on public press, I see this as Noto being the
one organized and disciplined person in a madhouse. People who are organized,
disciplined and willing to work a tremendous amount of hours tend to get
assigned a lot of work because it gets done. And when a firm is very
disorganized, those types of people become even more valuable.

The key question I see is can Twitter be run by a non-product guy?

------
paragpatelone
Not really sure what Mr. Noto brings to the table besides trying to sell the
stock to institutional investors and others on wall street.

I don't want to discount Mr. Noto, however I really don't think he can turn
twitter around. They need someone who can think ahead into the future, take
bold risk, actually be in the office every day.

Compared to Facebook I just don't see Twitter "Moving Fast and Breaking
Things", not because they don't have the talent; but they just lack a clear
direction.

~~~
Nicholas_C
In which way do you mean "turn twitter around"? Twitter has 302M active users.
Twitter, to me at least, seems very much successful from a product
perspective. People love it and it's used heavily by the media and just about
every large consumer facing company in the world has an active twitter feed
they use to reach out to customers.

Financially, yes, it needs some work. Which is perhaps why they feel
comfortable putting the CFO at the helm.

